# Belton Marking Progression Pictures



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

On May 7 I had to get Brody shaved down when I took him in for his groom. Once shaved, I could see without a doubt the Belton spots. I was actually shocked how prolific they were.

Anyhow, I've been trying to remember to take a photo around every week to see how the spots change as his hair grows out. Even after only 1 month there is a big difference.

Photo 1 is from May 7.

Photo 2 is from May 15

Photo 3 is from May 25

Photo 4 is from June 8


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing - that is very interesting compared to Brody's avatar.

On a sidenote - there was a post on the board last week about Belton coloring, and I wanted to get a better idea of what that meant so I searched on it and clicked on the first choice and BAM got a virus. $200 and 3 days later the Geek Squad had me cleared up  And I never did see a pic of the Belton coloring - until today, so thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisainidaho said:


> Thanks for sharing - that is very interesting compared to Brody's avatar.
> 
> On a sidenote - there was a post on the board last week about Belton coloring, and I wanted to get a better idea of what that meant so I searched on it and clicked on the first choice and BAM got a virus. $200 and 3 days later the Geek Squad had me cleared up  And I never did see a pic of the Belton coloring - until today, so thanks!


You searched on this forum? Or on the internet? I've never heard of anyone getting a virus searching on the forum?!?!

If you want to see more Belton photos (including some of Brody and several other forum Belton Havs) here is a thread I started a while ago showing Kodi's coat progression from puppyhood through adult. Kodi has a lot fewer Belton spots than Brody, so it's nice to see the variations as well.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=15736&highlight=Belton+progression


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

No I meant a virus from the internet Karen.

But thanks for the link to your previous post.  I just couldn't resist telling the story when I saw the term "Belton" again. I wouldn't have thought that would be a hot topic for viruses!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisainidaho said:


> No I meant a virus from the internet Karen.
> 
> But thanks for the link to your previous post.  I just couldn't resist telling the story when I saw the term "Belton" again. I wouldn't have thought that would be a hot topic for viruses!


Yeah, that IS a little wierd!!!


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

So Tracy and Karen, do you think my puppy Cash has Belton coloring (first picture)? When I look under his black hair the skin looks black, and his mouth has black pigment in it also. When I look under Tango's brown hair (second picture) it doesn't look brown. Just wondering - thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's not really possible to tell from these photos. It is normal for the skin to be black (or bluish) in the areas where the dog has black hair. I have no idea with a chocolate, because I've never had one.

Belton marks would be seen in as small spots in the WHITE areas. On your b&w pup the spotswould be black, on the chocolate and white, they would be chocolate. But either could be Belton. (or not). I think they are still a little young to telll for sure.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Interesting. Thanks Karen. And btw when I first got onto this website I was so taken with your Avatar. Is Kodi completely white except for his head? I have never seen another Hav like that - so cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisainidaho said:


> Interesting. Thanks Karen. And btw when I first got onto this website I was so taken with your Avatar. Is Kodi completely white except for his head? I have never seen another Hav like that - so cute!


Thanks! I think he's a cutie too, but I might not be completely impartial!:biggrin1:

He has a big round spot on his back that, with his long hair, now looks like a stripe of black going down both sides of his body. If you look at the thread I mentioned a few posts up in this thread, you can see what he looked like from a baby right on up.


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry Karen, I looked at those last night but apparently forgot about the black on his body. Either way he is very good looking!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

No need to be sorry! I wasn't sure where you jumped in on the thread!


----------



## SandraMCotton (Jun 15, 2012)

These kind of post are always inspiring and I prefer to read quality content so I'm happy to find many good point here in the post. Writing is simply great! Thank you for the post.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Just updating his marking progression pics. The last ones I posted were from June 8 (scroll up to see to post #1)

Here are a couple from today (June 24) after his bath.

On an unrelated note: this was the best he has ever been with the hair dryer. He actually layed down beside me and pretty much just let me go to it with no snapping at the hair dryer like he usually does. I tried doing it on my bed this time. I didn't use it for long (just a few minutes) since he was pretty much already dry just from running around - since his hair is still fairly short...but he's definitely starting to get his fluffy back!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Just updating with more progression pictures. 

The first shot is from about a week after he got shaved down. The rest of the photos are from yesterday.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

No one really seems interested in the Belton progression pictures (after Brody's shave down) other than me, but I'm updating anyhow just so I have a record for myself. This is 3 months after he was shaved down.

He doesn't ever seem to go to a crisp white, but it ends up looking rather greyish which results in people thinking he's an older dog (which annoys the crap outta me for some reason).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm definitely interested! I may not have posted, but I make sure I see what you've posted every time you update this thread. I find the differences in these guys fascinating! ...And I think Brody is ADORABLE with all his freckles!:whoo:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm interested too!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok, well that's a relief. I thought I was boring people with these.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> Ok, well that's a relief. I thought I was boring people with these.


How could we be bored with the adorable Master Brody?!?!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been watching too! Piper has the Belton gene and this has been very interesting to see.(I've just been doing it silently  )


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am also interested, because Rosie has it bad and I don't like it. Was Brody white before the shavedown? I posted last week a picture of the wet Rosie and in another thread I posted her all blown dry. She still has the white outer coat and you wouldn't know that underneath was all this grey. It keeps me from having her shaved down. It looks like lyour Brody will be mostly grey, especially if the black silvers. It does amaze me to see them.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

More pics. 

From August 24, 2012 (he was shaved May 7, 2012 so that would be just under 16 weeks (if I counted correctly).

I never manage to get him when he's clean. Somehow I end up taking pictures at the end of the week when he's all grungy. He definitely looks whiter when he's freshly bathed.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, he is looking so cute! he sure is a curly boy!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> awwwww, he is looking so cute! he sure is a curly boy!!


Is that considered curly? I've always considered it wavy. I so suck at these classification things!! ha ha

His "white" is way wavier than his black hair and the colours feel different as well. His forehead hair quite often looks like somebody took a crimping iron to it.

The face shots don't really show the Belton progression...I just included them because it's so rare for me to actually get one - usually I just get a blur as he looks away!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thought I would finally check this thread out and got to thinking....No.....is this a shave down thread? 

Wow! Look at those spots! Look at him now, so fluffy and curly! Great thread! I would of looked at it earlier if I had known it was a shave down thread. 

Thanks so much for sharing! I love it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> Is that considered curly? I've always considered it wavy. I so suck at these classification things!! ha ha
> 
> His "white" is way wavier than his black hair and the colours feel different as well. His forehead hair quite often looks like somebody took a crimping iron to it.
> 
> The face shots don't really show the Belton progression...I just included them because it's so rare for me to actually get one - usually I just get a blur as he looks away!!


Yeah, I saw these and thought, "no WONDER he gets matted when his hair gets longer!!!":biggrin1: He's adorable!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

Ohhh...no...I am definitely interested in your progression photos! Having recently had a major clipper mishap with my Ernie, I am closely following such posts and photos! I've been following your photos and other "progression" photos from owners who are following hair growth after shaving and/or clipping their kids very short.

Thank you for all your efforts and PLEASE keep posting! I love the pics!

And your baby is beautiful...so darn cute!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Updated photos: From today (September 5, 2012). He's totally unkempt and ungroomed as usual for these photos. ha ha (we do grooming in the evening at home while I usually end up snapping pictures at work)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

he's getting super fuzzy! so cute!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I really like this length. I just wish he didn't feel the need to brush up against ever burr, seed pod, and any other hard to get out of his fur thing known to man! His hair is like a microfibre cleaning cloth...sucks up everything!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I nearly made an appointment for Rosie this week to get clipped. But I like the teddy bear cut about three inches all over and that would make her all gray. Right now she is matting again for some reason. We have made the hottest summer on record and not one hair shed, but now the undercoat is shedding again. About one more week is all I have in me to worry with it--then the puppy cut.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

The great thing about hair is that it grows back. Getting Brody shaved wasn't what I wanted, but it is what it is. We've both definitely appreciated the ease of grooming this has afforded us - it was a nightmare battle before (one I was losing). So far my new CC comb is really making a difference, so hopefully we don't end up back in the same situation again. If, however, it did come down to matting and long grooming sessions again, I'd not hesitate to get him clipped down again. IN the end, we're all happier than trying to struggle with it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Just go ahead a get the clip Lucile before it gets too late in the season! Two-three inches is the perfect cut! But, be forewarned, about any grooming you do not do yourself.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't updated in ages. Here's a few shots from today (excuse the total lack of grooming). This is what he does when mommy is bad and lets his water bowl go empty.

He's pretty much back to being a hairy beast. LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Tracy he is looking good. I made an appointment for Rosie for Monday. I cut about 3 inches off all over yesterday and a lot of mats out. I trimmed her muzzel and cut all of the beard off. The groomer has orders to shape up her face as I did not try to and leave all the rest of her hair about 3 inches. The kitten hangs on to her hair and Rosie drags him around. they are constantly wrestling and you can imagine how bad the kitten's claws have matted her hair. But it has to be done until Jethro grows up. I just hate to trim her in the winter. But I put in a bid for a lavender sweater on the Havanese Auction and so far I have the high bid. So she can wear a sweater or two until it gets warm again.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Rosie will probably be much happier for it. Hope you get the sweater!

Personally, I don't feel at all bad for getting him cut down. I only feel bad about my own ineptitude, I'm just really a terrible groomer. It was the best decision for both him and me. If his hair gets to be too much to handle again, then I'd do it again without a second thought (and hope it maybe didn't need to be quite so short). Sure he'll look dorky for a little while but it grows back quickly.

It may happen. His white hair is much longer (grows faster) than his black and the texture of his white hair is much frizzier and sticks out. His black hair, although wavy is much silkier than his white. I honestly think this makes him a bit more of a grooming challenge. Or maybe that's just me making excuses. ha ha


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie's hair is the same way except she doesn't have as much black on her back. And it is so thick. I didn't know her muzzle was so long until I cut the beard off. She may wind up looking like a spaniel before it is over, but a lot easier to keep clean.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't realize Brody's muzzle was as long as it was until I had him shaved down. I thought he looked like a spotted daschund after he was shaved! ha ha 

His face is definitely softer and looks more delicate when he has hair!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's an update on the progression pictures. It's been 7 months since I had him clipped down. He's getting to be quite the hairy boy!! He got combed and brushed and bathed and brushed out again for his trip to see Santa today. 

Even freshly bathed and brushed out he looks scraggly! He' such a boy! ha ha


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, he looks adorable! He's so shiny!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, he looks great!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't updated this in quite a while. He was initially shaved down at the beginning of May (so that's nearly 10 months). 

He just had a major bath/grooming session on Sunday and he's feeling light and airy and just what I'd imagine a cloud to feel like.

His hair seems to be about a bit longer than 4 inches (the white hair around his neck is a bit longer). I've included a photo from when he was first shaved down for comparison.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the "new look"! Even though my guy has been in a puppy cut for about 14 years or so, I love the long hair on the Havanese. What an amazing difference. He's a handsome boy.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

You can't tell that he's the same dog because his white hair covers up those spots. Ume's hair does the same, except for one heart-shaped spot on his bottom. Brody looks great!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

misstray said:


> I haven't updated this in quite a while. He was initially shaved down at the beginning of May (so that's nearly 10 months).
> 
> He just had a major bath/grooming session on Sunday and he's feeling light and airy and just what I'd imagine a cloud to feel like.
> 
> His hair seems to be about a bit longer than 4 inches (the white hair around his neck is a bit longer). I've included a photo from when he was first shaved down for comparison.


Oh, he looks very cute and very "Havanese" at this length! It's funny that with these heavily marked Beltons, you can't se the markings as much when their hair grows out!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm noticing that the "grey"ing effect is disappearing at this length and his white is starting to look more white than when it was shorter. His feet always look sooty though. ha ha


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow! You would of never known he had spots under all that hair! Thank you for keeping us updated on the photos.


----------

